# Wlp090 Vs Us-05/1056



## QldKev (13/1/12)

I've seen a couple of threads on the wlp090 yeast, a super clean super fast yeast.

For my house beers I just use US-05, but over the last couple of years it seems to flocculate less and less; I'm over it. I'm not going to filter my house beers.

I tried 1272 as a replacement, it was a great flocculant, but it gives the beer a tart taste which I don't want.

Is the WLP090 as clean as the US-05, are there any other flavours it throws? and does it floc out and leave clean beer?
I'm not worried about if it takes 4 or 8 days to ferment (there has been a couple of threads on it) 

I'm after something like how Wyeast 1099 can floc, it ferments and a day or 2 later the beer is bright, but without the fruity flavour.

edit: the other yeast I'm looking at is Wyeast 2112, which would give more a lager style but hopefully fairly clean

QldKev


----------



## DUANNE (13/1/12)

just give the 090 a go. it really is as clean as 1056 but does not hang around forever like it. it does flock out like a pommy yeast and is pretty good attenuation as well. i havent used 1056 for a long time because of the floc isuues but have been using 090 for everything from a psuedo lager at 16* to a barley wine i will be fermenting on an apa yeast cake over the weekend.


----------



## Phoney (13/1/12)

QldKev said:


> I tried 1272 as a replacement, it was a great flocculant, but it gives the beer a tart taste which I don't want.




This the first I've heard of it giving off tart tastes. Usually it gives off a nutty flavour, not a problem in IPA's, undesirable in APA's.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/1/12)

here's Bribie_G's thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=59502

I've got a vial in the fridge and will use it for my next brew.. I'm also hoping for something that flocculates well in place of US-05 as I don't have a filter and go primary straight into the keg.


----------



## QldKev (13/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> just give the 090 a go. it really is as clean as 1056 but does not hang around forever like it. it does flock out like a pommy yeast and is pretty good attenuation as well. i havent used 1056 for a long time because of the floc isuues but have been using 090 for everything from a psuedo lager at 16* to a barley wine i will be fermenting on an apa yeast cake over the weekend.


Yep I think I need to give it a try. Have to find where to get it from. Ross doesn't stock it.



phoneyhuh said:


> This the first I've heard of it giving off tart tastes. Usually it gives off a nutty flavour, not a problem in IPA's, undesirable in APA's.


I just checked incase I was thinking of a different yeast. My notes def say it, and I also checked the website for the product description, it also mentions a tart finish.




Liam_snorkel said:


> here's Bribie_G's thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=59502
> I've got a vial in the fridge and will use it for my next brew.. I'm also hoping for something that flocculates well in place of US-05 as I don't have a filter and go primary straight into the keg.


Had a read of that before posting this one, was just after some peoples experience.

I'm the same, ferment, crash chill and into the keg





Overall I think I may have to try and get my hands on some.
TODO list, my MIDAPA
Batch 1. wlp090
Batch 2. Wyeast 2112
Batch 3. Wyeast 1099 - not true to style, but I love this yeast in the Barclay Perkins 1928 IPA



QldKev


----------



## ekul (13/1/12)

I got some here. You can grab some when you next come down or i can make up a test tube and pop it in the mail.

Or if you want to try it without whatever bugs may be growing in my fermenter nyou can buy it here http://www.brewerschoice.com.au/online-sho...uid-yeasts.html


----------



## marksfish (13/1/12)

l have found us-05/1056 is a clean yeast but a terrible floccer and 1272 is better suited to amber/brown ales using fruity hops and floccs well, wlp090 seems to have the best of habits of the other two yeasts if fermented at 18c or below.


----------



## np1962 (13/1/12)

ekul said:


> I got some here. You can grab some when you next come down or i can make up a test tube and pop it in the mail.
> 
> Or if you want to try it without whatever bugs may be growing in my fermenter nyou can buy it here http://www.brewerschoice.com.au/online-sho...uid-yeasts.html


Not sure why they are charging more for this strain than the other WhiteLab yeasts.

Fully affiliated - Visit My Website


----------



## QldKev (13/1/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Not sure why they are charging more for this strain than the other WhiteLab yeasts.
> 
> Fully affiliated - Visit My Website




What would you say is a better general purpose clean ale yeast WLP001 or WLP090?, and which flocs cleaner?

QldKev


----------



## np1962 (13/1/12)

QldKev said:


> What would you say is a better general purpose clean ale yeast WLP001 or WLP090?, and which flocs cleaner?
> 
> QldKev


I've not personally brewed with the 090 as yet but from reports I have been given it is very similar in flavour profile to 001.
The main difference is the speed at which the Super yeast ferments and clears.
It is said to also go better in high gravity brews.
As always pitching rate plays a part in how well a yeast will perform, not something I need to tell you though.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## rendo (13/1/12)

QldKev said:


> What would you say is a better general purpose clean ale yeast WLP001 or WLP090?, and which flocs cleaner?
> 
> QldKev




Hmm, why not try S189 (i know its a lager yeast)

or 514?? just for a house beer it should be more than fine


----------



## stux (13/1/12)

I've only just kegged my first 1272 brew after getting annoyed with us05/1056

Flavour profile is definately different


----------



## Maxt (14/1/12)

I am looking for a US05 replacememnt too. I don't know if the yeast has changed, or it has reacted differently with the water/conditions where I now live, but I am getting heaps more acetaldehyde and diacteyl issues than ever before. Have also had one fail to fire recently. 
I can put some of the problems down to technique and impatience, but really, a yeast that needs more than 7 days at 18deg and 3 more at 20...is not one for me.


----------

